# Fishing bait laws



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Please can anyone help. I am having problems with La Guardia and environmental people. I started fresh water fishing in Murcia region of Spain and I have been told that you cannot use ground bait. I am looking at a possible fine of 300 euros and a year's ban. What is classified as ground bait? And does that include putting ground bait on line feeders and method feeders? They are saying you need a licence to use ground bait, does anyone know where I can get one of those from? Any help would be grateful, thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I have no idea about fishing, but it's usually best to go to the 'source', so if I were you I'd get in touch with SEPRONA (the animal welfare dept of the Guardia Civil) & ask the specific questions.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like nonsense to me. That said often nonsense is enshrined in law here so who knows.

Who are the environmental people?
Is it an official agency or just some busy body who rang the GC because you were throwing stuff in the water?

I'd contact someone at Home - www.abbeyangling.es
Their match rules state feeding is allowed so I doubt there is a law, often the authorities don't know the rules themselves if it is not their department. 

I know some private waters have their own rules like no keep nets and such and it could of just been you were on a protected water.

Either way please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wiso said:


> Please can anyone help. I am having problems with La Guardia and environmental people. I started fresh water fishing in Murcia region of Spain and I have been told that you cannot use ground bait. I am looking at a possible fine of 300 euros and a year's ban. What is classified as ground bait? And does that include putting ground bait on line feeders and method feeders? They are saying you need a licence to use ground bait, does anyone know where I can get one of those from? Any help would be grateful, thank you.


Agree with xabia. Ask the Guardia and "environmental people" directly 
You do need a license, but don't know if there's anything specific to bait. Google Pesca Murcia and then fresh water I think is pesca fluvial


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I suspect that the problem arises because much fishing is either in reservoirs or in rivers that run into reservoirs and the authorities don't want foreign/unnatural material entering into the water chain for fear of introducing toxic matter.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Fishing bylaws seem to be regional, most are posted up on the Autonomous community websites.

In Madrid I have just seen that it is prohibited by law to use "any type of paste, or dough bait or glutinous paste bait in waters designated as "trout zone".

Excuse my poor technical translating skills, but I hope this gives you some idea of what may be prohibited.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

wiso said:


> Please can anyone help. I am having problems with La Guardia and environmental people. I started fresh water fishing in Murcia region of Spain and I have been told that you cannot use ground bait. I am looking at a possible fine of 300 euros and a year's ban. What is classified as ground bait? And does that include putting ground bait on line feeders and method feeders? They are saying you need a licence to use ground bait, does anyone know where I can get one of those from? Any help would be grateful, thank you.


Quick question,what are you using as ground bait?Are you using English stuff like Sensas or just normal bread feed?I can't help about the Murcia area for fishing but certainly know about the Málage region as have done a hundred pound plus of Carp on a few occassions using English methods plus 10mt cheap glass pole with power gum through the top three as a shock absorber.We used to mix two black buckets,the ones you get from the Ferreteria,one would be mixed with a really heavy mix and one really sloppy.We would ball the heavy mix in at the start which kept the large Carp on the bottom and then we would just feed the slop which got the smaller fish up in the water.Hook bait would be 2 or3 grains of sweetcorn on a hair rig.Great catches and happy memories.


----------



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Just using carp cloud bait with a mixture of sweet corn and hemp. Apparently in the Murcia you need a different licence to use ground bait. But what is classed as ground bait! Because a lot of ground bait you can use in method and line feeders so is that against the law as well? And apparently to chuck sweet corn in is ground bait? So is that against the law? Please help. Thanks for your input


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

wiso said:


> Just using carp cloud bait with a mixture of sweet corn and hemp. Apparently in the Murcia you need a different licence to use ground bait. But what is classed as ground bait! Because a lot of ground bait you can use in method and line feeders so is that against the law as well? And apparently to chuck sweet corn in is ground bait? So is that against the law? Please help. Thanks for your input


Ask them! It's a local issue


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

wiso said:


> Just using carp cloud bait with a mixture of sweet corn and hemp. Apparently in the Murcia you need a different licence to use ground bait. But what is classed as ground bait! Because a lot of ground bait you can use in method and line feeders so is that against the law as well? And apparently to chuck sweet corn in is ground bait? So is that against the law? Please help. Thanks for your input


Sincerely wish I could help but don't know anything about the bylaws in Murcia and will admit it's a few years since I have wet a line.Would have thought hemp and sweetcorn would have been classed as loose feed.I think as it's been pointed out to sort of with the local authorities or is there any fishing clubs where you are?It's a catch 22 situation,no pun intended.I know one day when we had gone up to the res. at Beznar the Guardia came down to see what we were doing as they had never seen the methods we were using and we were catching fish after fish and they could not understand how we were doing it.We were fishing a quiver tip probably 25 to 30yards out,had the line clipped up so we were dropping the same place every time and we were just twitching the bait on for a fish a chuck.Still know a couple of English guys who go here so if I see them I will ask them.Just goes to show how things change over the years.a greeting.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Beznar*

Couple of pictures I took off the dam head at Beznar.Just unbeleivable to see all these Carp shoaled up.We also used to go to Bermajales but there it would be a mixture of Carp,Barbel and fresh water Bass.In the end we stopped using keep nets as we were getting the locals coming down asking for the fish.


----------



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated and would be grateful if you could ask your friends as I am struggling to find out do' s and donts of fresh water fishing here, even on the internet. As you know Spain has some funny laws! Once again, thanks. Look forward to hearing from you if you have any more information.


----------



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Keep nets in our area in Murcia are banned!


----------



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Unless your competition fishing


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

wiso said:


> Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated and would be grateful if you could ask your friends as I am struggling to find out do' s and donts of fresh water fishing here, even on the internet. As you know Spain has some funny laws! Once again, thanks. Look forward to hearing from you if you have any more information.


I will do my best for you when I am down on the coast I will call and see Steve.He came over here roughly the same time as us and he used to do fishing trips for holiday makers.I will ask him if he is still doing fishing trips and how he is getting on with the bylaws and licenses although you will have to remember we are in the Málaga province.Just a thought there is a guy who has a web site for the river Ebro? he specialises in people coming over and fishing for the big cats.It might be worth a try.A greeting. As they say tight lines my friend.

http://www.ebrofishing.com/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Do you have any updates on the situation?

Am I right in thinking you have asked Abbey Angling club to see what they say?


----------



## wiso (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi pazcat still waiting to see what they are growing to and yes I have been in touch with Abbey fishing club they think it's a load of rubbish they are growing to ask the spanish fishing federation for me .Thanks for your post


----------

